# Lovebird chat



## danesmith1984 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just setting a thred for general chat, and to get to know anyother lovebird breeders out there


----------



## llanybri (Apr 2, 2010)

HI I`m a newbe to this site.Could anyone give me some advice on lovebirds.?Thinking of buying a couple of pairs.?But a few people have told me not to keep them in the house
because their to noisy.?Is this true.??And not to keep them with any other type of bird as they will kill them.thanks


----------



## danesmith1984 (Feb 11, 2009)

llanybri said:


> HI I`m a newbe to this site.Could anyone give me some advice on lovebirds.?Thinking of buying a couple of pairs.?But a few people have told me not to keep them in the house
> because their to noisy.?Is this true.??And not to keep them with any other type of bird as they will kill them.thanks


they can make some noise (high pitch shreik) I find masked love birds to not be as noisy and slightly more timid. They can attack other birds such as budgies I have know them to live ok in big open averiys together but wouldnt recomend it.


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hiyas 

I had two lovebirds and have had them 7 years unfort ive just had to have 1 put to sleep the male Pete due to a having a brain tumor, Petra is now doing ok, we were worried for few days but now she is fine on her own and we play utube videos of lovebirds tweeting to her once a day, she is as noisy and perky as before im so pleased.


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

llanybri said:


> HI I`m a newbe to this site.Could anyone give me some advice on lovebirds.?Thinking of buying a couple of pairs.?But a few people have told me not to keep them in the house
> because their to noisy.?Is this true.??And not to keep them with any other type of bird as they will kill them.thanks


My lovebirds have always been in the front room thru dining room room as they enjoy company, we also have a cockatiel, both being very very noisy at times, I let them fly about occ but never together tho they do sit on each others cage winding up the one thats not free.. can cause real noisy squabbles. So yes they are noisy but its not constant.


----------



## llanybri (Apr 2, 2010)

HI thanks for your message.I`ve decided to knock the old pagola down (rotten through) attached to the house,and build a new one 10ftx8ft.Then put a couple of clear plastic sheets on the roof.Cover it all in 1"x1" wire mesh and put my lovebirds in it.I think this is best although its more expense,but nice.regards mat


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i think they are wee nutters lol!
They make such a high pitched noise, my brother has a green one named Tommo who is devoted to him


----------

